# what's wrong with DIGIT.they have crossed every limit in making mistakes



## utsav (Aug 5, 2007)

oopsi


----------



## sam_1710 (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey buddy... that contest is not for sending the photo.. its for a Wacky caption that goes with it.. u have to beat that caption !!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 5, 2007)

lol..

dude could you plz dethrone yourself of the 'Beat That Contest Winner' from your avtar


----------



## slugger (Aug 5, 2007)

_chal yaar!!! theek hain_ u misunderstood d contest [after readin ur pm i am *not* surprised dat u did]

_fight shuru hone ke pehle hi refree ne ghanti bajaa di !!! _

next time submit a caption [_matlab_ comment] and not a screenshot

but at least u shud b commended 4 unearthing such a gem. d DIGIT guys shud have have given sum token prize, like *FREE LIFETIME SUBSCRIPTION OF DIGIT+SKOAR*
_itna to hakk banta hi hain tera_

*Sorry yaar!! if u find my post sarcastic. But imagining ur josh and anger while posting this thread, i cannot help but laugh at ur comprehension skill*


----------

